# [Heisec] Joomla! 1.7 geht neue Wege



## Newsfeed (21 Juli 2011)

Mit Joomla! 1.7 folgen die Entwickler des CMS nicht nur eine neue Release-Strategie, sondern sie separieren auch die Joomla!-Plattform vom CMS, was neue Anwendungsszenarien erschließen soll.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

